# Best 400 to 500 Watt SMPS



## nishant_nms (Oct 26, 2005)

Please suggest me a good 400 to 500 Watt SMPS which provides me best value for money


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2005)

powersafe


----------



## nishant_nms (Oct 26, 2005)

please quote its price and wattage


----------



## yogi7272 (Oct 26, 2005)

i have got powersafe 400 w for 1450 in july in mumbai.. no idea abt the 450 or 500 w ones but they are good performing psu and are prices within the normal range   ... not like antec and cooler master which are priced very high


----------



## choudang (Oct 27, 2005)

i have got Powersafe 450W @1950 in last week.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (Oct 27, 2005)

Hey guys even  im lookin to buy a new SMPS preferably in range of 400-500 Watts.Is Powersafe (mentioned by u guys ) good enough??    Wats its price (for 400,450 and 500 W models) and please give the contact number and location as tat will be really helpful..

Currently im having sum stupid local company 250 W SMPS and it sucks big time   

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## john_the_ultimate (Oct 30, 2005)

Powersafe 400W here, bought it for 1400. Powersafe is one of the best, I think. If you want best then go for Antec but it may cost you more, but excellent performance and peace of mind. Don't know it's exact price.


----------



## ammusk (Nov 1, 2005)

Antec is THE best


----------



## Crazy_Eddy (Nov 1, 2005)

^ We all know that ! Contribute to a topic rather than lame "Antec Rocks" talk ! 
He wanted Value for Money , unfortunately Antec in India is pretty over-priced !


----------



## quad master (Nov 2, 2005)

Agree with u Eddy.
Antec is really overpriced here in India.

Powersafe 400W 24Pin is for approx 1.4 - 1.6K
Powersafe 500W 20Pin is for approx 2.5K

There is no 24Pin 500W Powersafe PSU  ,atleast havent seen it till now


----------



## spynic (Jan 15, 2007)

does powersafe hav ne website??
on wt basis u praise its quality?


----------



## Hells_Fury (Jan 16, 2007)

spynic said:
			
		

> on wt basis u praise its quality?


On the basis of personal experiences...


----------



## samrulez (Jan 16, 2007)

quad master said:
			
		

> Agree with u Eddy.
> Antec is really overpriced here in India.
> 
> Powersafe 400W 24Pin is for approx 1.4 - 1.6K
> ...



Powersafes don't have 24pin connectors??? I thought they are 20 + 4 (detachable) ....Or do you mean to say only in 500watts.. :S :S :S


----------



## premsharma (Jan 17, 2007)

warrior said:
			
		

> i have got Powersafe 450W @1950 in last week.



Where did you buy it from? These people don't have any network in east & north. They don't respond either. Is your PSU gold body?


----------



## shantanu (Jan 17, 2007)

COOLING MASTER 500WATT Rs. 1500/- and antec 500WAtt rs.4000/-


----------



## premsharma (Jan 17, 2007)

Crazy_Eddy said:
			
		

> ^ We all know that ! Contribute to a topic rather than lame "Antec Rocks" talk !
> He wanted Value for Money , unfortunately Antec in India is pretty over-priced !



100% agree. Antec sucking India by its high price. Powersafe smps & Ups are very nice but these guys do not give any support, nor have any network in north & east. available in maharastra & bnagalore only. They do not respond to the emails either. Thus you have to depend on someone from Bombay to list it on ebay. 

Of the late Zebronics have come to recognition. Even Digit started recommending it. It has come up on the success of Antec. They have some pretty affordable cabinets & SMPS
__________


			
				spynic said:
			
		

> does powersafe hav ne website??
> on wt basis u praise its quality?



Yes  *www.kunhar.com/,  *www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/smps.html   and    *www.powersafeups.com/

They are not our relatives. They are better, thats why they are spoken. They are giving fight to Antecs & APC. A golden body model from powersafe is the one, which you will not get in the whole world for that price. 

But poor distributors network. Only Maharastra & Bangalore. They exporting & are famous in Europian Union like Antec in India. For your Information, Digit test center from time to time have reviewed, tested and rated it to be true power at pat with Antec. That is why, we all have it. Most of us follows Digit's recomendation.
__________


			
				shantanu_webmaster said:
			
		

> COOLING MASTER 500WATT Rs. 1500/- and antec 500WAtt rs.4000/-



"Cool Master" is suppose to be as costly as Antec. What is this cooling master? Hav'nt heard of it? Help me out buying Powersafe SMPS, if you are loacted at Mumbai, Pune or Bangalore.
__________


			
				samrulez said:
			
		

> Powersafes don't have 24pin connectors??? I thought they are 20 + 4 (detachable) ....Or do you mean to say only in 500watts.. :S :S :S



They have 24 pin connectors. I am using one from powersafe. may be he is talking of old stock, earlier no one had it so stop gap arrangements of 20+ 4 were made. Now i think it is available. I have 350 model and it is available in that bought arround 1 nad half year back. Need to upgrade to 600 watts now.

They have very nice UPS too. One of their model is 6 hrs backup in 600VA catagory. They also have inverter cum UPS. Site link, i have given the other reply. You can check it out.


----------



## samrulez (Jan 17, 2007)

> They have 24 pin connectors. I am using one from powersafe. may be he is talking of old stock, earlier no one had it so stop gap arrangements of 20+ 4 were made. Now i think it is available. I have 350 model and it is available in that bought arround 1 nad half year back. Need to upgrade to 600 watts now.



Haa...yea me too using a Powersafe PSU and yes it has a 24pin conn...


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

I am buying one from zebronics can you tell me what difference does it make if its 20 pin or 24 pin. Which one should I buy, no gaming in my comp.


----------



## samrulez (Jan 17, 2007)

Zeb sucks when I comes to PSUs...stay away!

Stick to PowerSafe ...or brands like Antec,Cm etc..  

Check this out....
*www.kunhar.com/vipcabinets/downloads/smps-comparision-chart.pdf


----------



## ranjan2001 (Jan 17, 2007)

Powersafe  any delhi dealer or address?


----------



## premsharma (Jan 17, 2007)

I think only in Mumbai, Maharastra & Bnagalore. That is greatest drawback powersafe has. No ditributor network. I am at Agra wanting to buy a SMPS & UPS from them, but no ideas where to buy. They have not responded to email either. Last time arround, i bought it on ebay.


----------



## spynic (Jan 18, 2007)

ne1 knows d rate of antec true power 2.0 (480W) in mumbai?


----------

